# Achtung! polkit-0.106 ist wieder da! Warnung zurück...

## Klaus Meier

Habe gerade ein Update gemacht. polkit-0.106 gibt es jetzt als polkit-0.106-r1 zusammen mit dem passenden udisks. Damit startet bei mir Gnome nicht. Gibt nur einen drehenden Kreis. Nicht updaten.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sun Jun 17, 2012 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arfe

gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *arfe wrote:*   

> gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

 

Meintest du damit, dass ich polkit-gnome neu übersetzen soll?

Es ist gerade polkit-0.106-r2 raus gekommen, ich hab dann noch mal ein emerge -1 polkit-gnome gemacht, damit geht es.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Funktioniert bei mir immer noch nicht mit sys-auth/polkit-0.106-r2, sys-fs/udisks-1.98.0 und danach polkit-gnome neu gebaut.

Deshalb:

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.mask 

>=sys-auth/polkit-0.106

>=sys-fs/udisks-1.98.0
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was passiert denn bei dir? Ich hatte einen drehenden Kreis ohne die Möglichkeit, mich einzuloggen. Hast du auch die Elog gelesen und befolgt?

```
If home directory of unix-user "polkitd" is set to /dev/null, run:

# usermod -d /var/lib/polkit-1 polkitd

The default administrator unix-group was changed from "wheel" to

"adm", see *-default.rules in /etc/polkit-1/rules.d

Users of unix-group "adm" can run, for example, "pkexec /bin/sh"

to gain root shell without root password.

For more information, see http://bugs.gentoo.org/401513
```

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ohh... Danke, das habe ich übersehen   :Embarassed: 

----------

